# Discoveries on Rome's Palatine Hill



## j d worthington (Jan 25, 2007)

While doing work on the Palatine Hill, they've found some very exciting things...

Rome's Palatine Hill shows new treasures - Yahoo! News



> ROME - Work on Rome's Palatine Hill has turned up a trove of discoveries, including what might be the underground grotto where ancient Romans believed a wolf nursed the city's legendary founders Romulus and Remus.
> 
> Archaeologists gathered Tuesday at a conference to save crumbling monuments on the Palatine discussed findings of studies on the luxurious imperial homes threatened by collapse and poor maintenance that have forced the closure of much of the hill to the public.
> 
> ...


 
The story was carried by AP, is by Ariel David, datelined Tues., Jan. 23, 2007, and titled "Rome's Palatine Hill shows new treasures".


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Jan 25, 2007)

Its articles like this one that percolate my imaginative juices! Not just the Palatine, but all the Seven Hills of Rome are literally honeycombed with such forgotten grottoes, catacombs, cisterns and sewers. What unhallowed rites and rituals were performed in these dank, shadowy chambers far from the warm embrace of day and the prying eyes of the average plebian?

While we're on the topic, here's a recommendation for one of my favourite books, one of which I'm sure you'll find as fascinating as I do:
Amazon.com: Subterranean Rome (I Piccoli Di Arsenale): Books: Ivana Della Portella


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks, Curt! That one looks very inviting indeed. Think I may have to pick up a copy... Much obliged!


----------

